# Team RIP Skulls



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Things keep getting better and better.

Xenon for Pres?

Oh wait I forgot he's a Redskins fan.









/wonders if Xenon is ready to watch team get ass kicked Sunday by Eagles


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

KEWL!"!!!!!

esp i need help with my q's man!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

We'll take it up in your thread...keep this one dedicated to skulls only,

Well you heard the man, lets see some of you photoshop wiz's come up with some skull ideas. We'll take a bunch of submissions for them here, and make a decision on the best to submit to X after we get enough. Post away guys!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pirate skulls?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Or maybe smiley faces?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJ need to get to work.

ofc piranha skulls woudl be the best.










mini version ofc


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm non-piranha









We could have things that arent skulls. Like uppercuts or vagina tents.

There's probably something even better (NOT meatspins Timbz!).


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> I'm non-piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meatspins or vag tents would be oh so cool


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hehe forgot you were a non piranha guy in a piranha world.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AAHHHH HA

PBJ's

View attachment 128850


boobs would be good but not good..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> hehe forgot you were a non piranha guy in a piranha world.


oh yeah!

/changes sig back


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> hehe forgot you were a non piranha guy in a piranha world.


oh yeah!

/changes sig back
[/quote]
i want emo skulls


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

maybe we could just have asshats?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> maybe we could just have asshats?


i like


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> AAHHHH HA
> 
> PBJ's
> 
> ...


i second the vote for PBJ sandwiches


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

what about the asshats


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Wait Wait Wait.. we need something truly rip .... like ..

OMG something so it lookes like we have a long white fence under our name!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> Wait Wait Wait.. we need something truly rip .... like ..
> 
> OMG something so it lookes like we have a long white fence under our name!


for us to jump over to avoid being uppercuitted


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

picket fence ?
lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> picket fence ?
> lol


you know it

tops again


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah i think thatd be sweet.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

can we have a lil asshat jumpin the fence?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PBJ and fences, both good ideas. Man, this is TOUGH!

/goes back to work on PhD to give mind a rest


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> PBJ and fences, both good ideas. Man, this is TOUGH!
> 
> /goes back to work on PhD to give mind a rest


i think team rip ios easier than phd


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

still my vote. i think we should keep the skulls and not try to do anything fancy. just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Love this idea, Xenon(AdMiN 4 lYfe) is sooooo a closet RIP fan

Its got to be either Picket fence or an Asshat
How about a combination

Fencehat FTW


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

^^just the can of spam tho... cans of spam would be badass

/I am/therefore i spam.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PBJ!

PBJ!

common it odd yet has meaning and is more recognisable then a fence, wtf is fence it wouldnt even look like fence


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> still my vote. i think we should keep the skulls and not try to do anything fancy. just my opinion.


nice can u get them to blink or sumtn...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> still my vote. i think we should keep the skulls and not try to do anything fancy. just my opinion.


nice can u get them to blink or sumtn...
[/quote]
blinkiety blink blink


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> picket fence ?
> lol


Nothing close to a final version but it does look funny....







:laugh:


















Would look like sh*t in the dark layouts as you can see.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

not bad


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

aw sh*t, I got it. Can we get a minipicture of r23523dermon jumping the fence?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> aw sh*t, I got it. Can we get a minipicture of r23523dermon jumping the fence?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You need to make it as a transparent Gif file so that it looks good on either format or any future ones...

The fence idea is good. How about depending on post numbers your fence gets longer? And then when it's to the max you get someone jumping over it - this mythical asshat you speak of. That would be good.

And PBJ at either end.

Combine all your ideas!

(I can't believe Xenon suggested this.)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> You need to make it as a transparent Gif file so that it looks good on either format or any future ones...
> 
> The fence idea is good. How about depending on post numbers your fence gets longer? And then when it's to the max you get someone jumping over it - this mythical asshat you speak of. That would be good.
> 
> ...


of course he suggested it, it will keep us busy and out of trouble


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey, you're the only one that needs to be kept out of trouble. Are you on ADD meds yet?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

send me some ideas, i cna work with them through photoshop


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> joey, you're the only one that needs to be kept out of trouble. Are you on ADD meds yet?


If you are I'd like some please.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


>


the eyes were bright red when i made them i think photobucket screwed that one up


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome ideas so far. Im like the PBJ Banana and the fence.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, why not get wacky and throw them all together?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i believe we need someone to make these... Rocker??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is this all you got?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah ;(


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think we came up with some good stuff, providing were all a bunch of misfits


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

how about 8 spinning........nevermind


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

uhhh whats a vagina tent? anyone care to explain to the new guy?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

platinum1683 said:


> uhhh whats a vagina tent? anyone care to explain to the new guy?


It's a tent that's designed to look like a vagina. There's pictures early in the AQHU thread.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

mmmhmmm first dozen pages i believe


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm still stuck on the PBJ idea, but as long as it included the PBJ, I'm good.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

lol you guys and your ideas. you know instead of skulls you could use like... little spinning poo nuggets or something


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I would go with tomb stones or somthing.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

post picture examples guys!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

View attachment 129022


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

that's cute!









i hate all of your good ideas. This is going to make the final decision hard.

I think we should have a poll by the end of the week so that we can decide on one image.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pbj


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

maybe we should do like a lil of each? have the tomb stone in the middle then the two touching that would be pbj and the two outside would be picket fence.? i wish i knew how to do a picture example.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joey said:


> pbj


nismo is getting closer!

This is tough!!!!!!!!1


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> nismo is getting closer!
> 
> This is tough!!!!!!!!1


i dont know how to animate but if we could make the jelly ooze out it would rock


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what about instead of pbj sandwhiches we do cans of peanut butter and cans of jelly ?

and they can dance like this /\/\/\/\/ \/\/\/\/\ /\/\/\/\/ \/\/\/\/\/\ get it ? they just rock back in forth that would be cool!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

how abouyt getting that dog brian dansing like the banan man..

really had though...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

OMG THAT WOULD KICK ASS!!!

who here is a computer whiz.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> how abouyt getting that dog brian dansing like the banan man..
> 
> really had though...


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

SPINNING POO NUGGETS!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cans of bear mace bra


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> cans of bear mace bra


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> how abouyt getting that dog brian dansing like the banan man..
> 
> really had though...


I like this. Sounds difficult though, I'll look for gifs of that...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the team rip skulls should look like '

<<< that mutha fukas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Freez. Keep throwin 'em back bro


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

or how bout a few of these









or a few of these









and it aint no hannibal but







still whoops ass


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey! a little off topic....

but what about a smiley of a little dude uppercutting and then jumping a fence?

omg, I would crap my pants if someone could make that.

seriously, crap in my pants.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

\HAS A GREOT ONE BUT I CANT GET BACK TO M SITE

STUPIED ASS PUTER BUGS AND sh*t

HERE OU GO MUTHAS TURKEYS

THIS CLOSE ENOUGH TO UPPER CUT

I FOUNG IT SOME WERE


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

while we were down someone, points at NJ, should have made a dancing brian...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> while we were *down* someone, points at NJ, should have made a dancing brian...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> while we were *down* someone, points at NJ, should have made a dancing brian...


:laugh:
[/quote]









im stuck with downs arnt i lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> while we were *down* someone, points at NJ, should have made a dancing brian...


:laugh:
[/quote]
:laugh:

im stuck with downs arnt i lol
[/quote]


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and one more thing

in one of silence threads the "NOOOOOOOOOOOOO" one, he has some flame gifs. flames would be cool too!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Why did all my posts disappear??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PygoFanatic said:


> Why did all my posts disappear??


Were your posts committed between Friday and Saturday of last week?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> Actually looks cool when in a row like that.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wrong thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've done that already twice. Luckily I can delete my own posts.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> I've done that already twice. Luckily I can delete my own posts.


nobody has to know


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

rough draft...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> rough draft...


a black background would make it stand out but xenon probably would want it white like the regular skulls

looking good btw


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

getting there NJ! awesome!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, that is friggin awesome NJ!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

seriusly team rip will blow up when/if we get these..lmao..QHU willbe read by thousands! hahaha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> seriusly team rip will blow up when/if we get these..lmao..QHU willbe read by thousands! hahaha










and maybe now you can meet a girl with downs

I know im going to hell..and the devil will put me in front of the meatspin for eternity.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wouldnt that be your heaven?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

at slckr and Timbz


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> seriusly team rip will blow up when/if we get these..lmao..QHU willbe read by thousands! hahaha


:nod: and maybe now you can meet a girl with downs

I know im going to hell..and the devil will put me in front of the meatspin for eternity.
[/quote]

Yeah you wish you meatspin whore.









KEEEEELLLS nice job on the dancing Brians.

Remember guys to get the RIP skulls, go to the RIP contribution thread and make a donation! Doesnt have to be alot... $5, $10, whatever you can afford.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

RIP DOES NOT CONDONE THE GIvING OF HEAD!

LEARN HOW TO POUR UR DAMN BEER HO.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJ, can you do this...

Brian bananas dancing on the ends, then uppercut graphics inside them, then a vagina tent in the middle?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i could but i need the pics. i dont really like that idea tho...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hmm not feeling bannas that innes thing..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> hmm not feeling bannas that innes thing..


even if its brian?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> hmm not feeling bannas that innes thing..










that's bobme's thing ...

here's our thing:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If we mix in uppercuts and a vagina tent it will be undeniably RIP


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

:laugh:

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY PEANUT BUTTER JELLY

with a baseball bat!§


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i could but i need the pics. i dont really like that idea tho...


That's fine. What do we want? I'm so lost. hniwgo


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh yeah bob me..

how about dead elvis then it would be like a refernce to bananas and pbj and RIP










why doers elvisalways look like hes smelling poo?

the curled lip and kind of squinty eye looks like he ripped a SBD


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

its the pounds of cocaine he snorted every day.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> its the pounds of cocaine he snorted every day.


hmm so maybe we should have a line of coke for our skulls..

it would ahve a very deep meaning.

coke = elvis
elvis = RIP 
evlis's favorite sandwich was PBJ with Banana..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

TIGER!!!










Foutball ain't no joke.










Shaddup bitch!!

So yeah maybe something animated with Sagat issuing the beat down would be cool for skulls.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

haha yeah nj get to work!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i need the base video or .gif i cant just make the sh*t from scratch.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

cant you take it off those two uppercut pics?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

no... theres no movement, i need some mo fuckin movement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> seriusly team rip will blow up when/if we get these..lmao..QHU willbe read by thousands! hahaha


:nod: and maybe now you can meet a girl with downs

I know im going to hell..and the devil will put me in front of the meatspin for eternity.
[/quote]

Yeah you wish you meatspin whore.









KEEEEELLLS nice job on the dancing Brians.

Remember guys to get the RIP skulls, go to the RIP contribution thread and make a donation! Doesnt have to be alot... $5, $10, whatever you can afford.
[/quote]

Oh?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> seriusly team rip will blow up when/if we get these..lmao..QHU willbe read by thousands! hahaha


:nod: and maybe now you can meet a girl with downs

I know im going to hell..and the devil will put me in front of the meatspin for eternity.
[/quote]

Yeah you wish you meatspin whore.









KEEEEELLLS nice job on the dancing Brians.

Remember guys to get the RIP skulls, go to the RIP contribution thread and make a donation! Doesnt have to be alot... $5, $10, whatever you can afford.
[/quote]

Oh?








[/quote]
No soup for you!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you bet your sweet ass.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> you bet your sweet ass.


shutup and get to work

/pulls out whip


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im not doing it until its get approved, im not doing all that work for it to get vito'd by the admin for life. he said "skulls" anyhow, how do we know we can have anything but skulls?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw a few members from the NL forum with flags

and the admins have those crowns im sure it can be done


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im not doubting that it can be done, im just saying maybe he wanted to keep it skulls. we will know when we know.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

if thats the case than make all red skulls that are shiny like the gold silver and bronze ones


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i did make some blue shiny ones with yellow eyes like ace wanted but the shading didnt look right so i didnt finish it.

i think the ones we use now are off a program of some sort, i doubt someone went in and made those all one by one. for the shiny ones there are 13 layer (clips) in each dotgif so shading them all exactly the same just isnt feasible.









haha i really sound like i know what im doing, but i assure you im just winging it.









while typing that i just realized how i could do it. im a god damn genius. a god damn genius i tells ya!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

whatever works...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

we should get some clue from xenonia soon!

XENON XENON XENON!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea i like the keepin it skulls idea but... its not really my call.

/thinks he should have taken slckrs absent spot

/gets over it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if i dont getr dancing brian i will whine for about 27 posts!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i actually like the dancing brian idea.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cool hope it goes through!!

Peanut butter ...ahh f*ck it you knwo how it goes

with a baseball bat!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

im still uneasy about putting all that work into something thats 20 pixels by 20 pixels but owell.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i actually like the dancing brian idea.


Me too.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No uppercuts mixed in?

eh, either way.









I think the consensus is going towards the dancing brians...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> No uppercuts mixed in?
> 
> eh, either way.:laugh:
> 
> I think the consensus is going towards the dancing brians...


I like it better with mixed in uppercuts...maybe alternating? But its kinda in KEEELLS hands since he knows how to do it. If nothing else I think the dacing Brians are the best we have so far.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

as per Ace's request, rough draft... final with be blinky if it meets xenons approval.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> as per Ace's request, rough draft... final with be blinky if it meets xenons approval.:nod:


that is cool







.. with some final touch up work those will be perfect


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

accidentally saved them as .bmp so the .jpeg/.gif version will look better


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

they are in Swedens coloers FFS!!! i cant have that!!

abbahahahahahahahahahahahj BRIAANNNNNNNANANNANANANANANANABVABABNABANABANBANABANABBNA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm.... maybe with a dancing Brian in the middle?









I still want an uppercut in there. But blue skulls with yellow eyes is hella cool...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

corey get over it, its team RIP colors. sweden can suck your balls.

golf balls that is...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/gets over it

Sweden can suck all kinds of balls, just not ones that taste good or is good for ones health


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> /gets over it
> 
> Sweden can suck all kinds of balls, just not ones that taste good or is good for ones health


they make some good candy fish though


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

alas, i have completed my mission. let me know what ya think!










i actually like the color combo.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

looks good..I like the shine its not identical to the gold silver and bronze but its still nice.. maybe the eyes could be a darker yellow


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the shine order does look a little wierd, but i could always fix that.
i cant make the eyes darker, its as dark as she goes.

ill go fix the shine order right now.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I was thinking a more instense yellow but it still looks great either way..also maybe the eyes would blink yellow like










that would probably be a pian in the ass to do so f*ck it


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

OK HERE IS THE FINAL VERSION!

im not changing anything about them...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> OK HERE IS THE FINAL VERSION!
> 
> im not changing anything about them...


I would think the team RIP skulls/pips would identify you as team RIP. Put a RIP in there somewhere for god sake.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

coooooooooooooool didnt know the shimmer was different from this one


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

remove 1 skull all together and 3 skulls in the middle and put RIP in its place


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

they were made with team rips colors...










wait i have an idea







<im just taking a guess towards if that is a smilie or not...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> they were made with team rips colors...


how will people know those are team RIP colors if they dont see a RIP in there and ask whats that?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> they were made with team rips colors...


you know what I think they look fine..cmon xenon lets use em


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

o snap it was!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

how would you work RIP into it


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok well i have an idea gimme 10-15 minutes, im not a computer whiz...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ok just hurry up


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would put RIP in place of some of the skulls or over the skulls. Also let me know who will recieve these skulls


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

take 4 of the middle skulls away and put R I P in its spot.

and Ace will have to give you the list of people who will get them


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude this is so friggin sweet!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude this is so friggin sweet!


OMG





















maybe slow it down a tiny bit or make the letters last a split second longer.. or maybe not but wow














again


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you shut your mouth timbz. haha, i like em just how they are, any slower the shine starts looking wierd again.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> you shut your mouth timbz. haha, i like em just how they are, any slower the shine starts looking wierd again.


ok







... screw dancing brian this is the one


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

this is the best thing ive ever made with a computer.









postin em again cuz they are ballin'


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

what do you guys besides Timbz think?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I LIKE!

and Xenon we will get you a complete list very shortly!

but i say we go with those nj!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> what do you guys besides Timbz think?


I think it looks great... oh wait besides timbz


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well i cant make anymore i burnt out my abilities on these ones, haha. actually i just like them a whole lot.




















RockinTimbz said:


> what do you guys besides Timbz think?


I think it looks great... oh wait besides timbz








[/quote]
well you already told me...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

we are in negotiations right now..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

square table negotiations


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

so...
ROCKINTIMBZ, JOEY'D, PinKragon, slckr69, acestro, ESPMike, NJKILLSYOU, & Nismo Driver are the only members that get them right?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

those are some nice skulls NJ..nice job


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> so...
> ROCKINTIMBZ, JOEY'D, PinKragon, slckr69, acestro, ESPMike, NJKILLSYOU, & Nismo Driver are the only members that get them right?


forgot C0Rey and KQ..wow im shocked :laugh:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks trigga. in all honesty i couldnt have done it without you. haha. (please dont try to make that statement into a team easy thing)



RockinTimbz said:


> so...
> ROCKINTIMBZ, JOEY'D, PinKragon, slckr69, acestro, ESPMike, NJKILLSYOU, & Nismo Driver are the only members that get them right?


forgot C0Rey and KQ..wow im shocked :laugh:
[/quote]
they didnt donate any $$







i think C0Rey may have im not sure. maybe ace forgot to update the list...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ohhh I thought it was Team RIP thing not just the donation.. I guess its up to the square table to figure out


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah thats also in negotiations..







but im the only one on right now. damn lazy bastards.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yea im not exactly sure...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> thanks trigga. in all honesty i couldnt have done it without you. haha. (please dont try to make that statement into a team easy thing)


no problem man..those are some crazy skulls :nod:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i just hate to limit it cuz i mean not everyone has a lot of extra money at this time .. and we wouldnt be able to cut out kq who is on the square table .. and then others would say oh well we contribute a lot too.. whaa whaa so i think everyone that made the stride took the tests did all that will pry get them but not positive yet.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its no problem slckr, its just from what ace had posted i just figured it was for donating members and acquaintances of RIP.









in all honesty i think that is how it should be.:nod:

if kQ wants them she should have to donate like the rest of us. no disrespect to her or anything. i think that is what the rule should be.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i know he had said that thats why im waiting to hear from him but i think it will be a team thing.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

meh, i think a lot of people got the impression that the skulls and the donating was a package deal. either way im fine with it.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh... hmmm i dont know.. we will see ... damn this is a big decision for the square table...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it should just be for Team RIP.. I mean they are Team RIP skulls

I donated before the skull thing was announced so I dont care either way


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well no one outside of RIP donated anyhow aside from joey'd buts hes gone missing/is possibly suspended. and im not sure if nismo is in yet.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nis is in .. so is corey those are the latest members.. the next i think should be dezboy but he has been mia too ..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

kkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllsss those skulls are sweet aweseom job chief


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude this is so friggin sweet!


holy god im going to have a seizure.... is this what you guys want?

the skulls are their own thing.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i think so master.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

can we get em now or do you need a sit down with the square table


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

when do we get them mike?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice job NJ. I'll talk to the other ST guys and see what the word is on this whole thing.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

whoah, those newest RIP skulls are far better than anything I could have imagined. I really wasnt too keen on the idea of putting all those different RIP related things into the skulls at once. I think this is perfect. I cant wait to add them!!

I just realized though...all my postwhoring will go in vain once we start using these skulls...and I thought I was building something good here...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha i caint wait.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hey NJ any whay to make the eyes and letters red. jusy for me pretty pleeaaaseeee!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

that would be such a pain in the ass, plus then it wouldnt be team rip colors. they arent blue they are grey.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/emo

meh









ill take what i get!"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I AM ALL THE IS RIP !


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

slcr passed out

/draws penis on his for head.

/its 48 inch long


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/sees slckr sleeping

/wakes him up

/alerts slckr to the fact that a 48" penis is drawn on his forehead

/also alerts slckr that I just got a TOPS


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/sees rockinTimz

/offers him slacr as a "gift"


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> [backontopic]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FTW!!!*

brilliant, just brilliant.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> /sees slckr sleeping
> 
> /wakes him up
> 
> ...


dude funny thing is i put shaving cream .. pepper.. oatmeal.. syrup... grey poupon.... french dressing..... and peanut butter all over one of my friends last night..

and then ducktaped him to his chair.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> /sees slckr sleeping
> 
> /wakes him up
> 
> ...


dude funny thing is i put shaving cream .. pepper.. oatmeal.. syrup... grey poupon.... french dressing..... and peanut butter all over one of my friends last night..

and then ducktaped him to his chair.
[/quote]
.....ok, please stop right there....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah we DONT want to knwo what you did next

sic sic man


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

acestro said:


> if i slow it down the shimmer looks really wierd, its on the same timing as the grey shiny skulls the board uses. i like it that fast, it will really make people look at it.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I like the speed...the speed is good.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

should speed it up and make it all bright ass colors flashing fast as hell with an eliplectic siezure warning scrolling through it. that would truely be ballin.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha made this up just for fun.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

damnit MJ... you have some mad skills.

i hate you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We gonna go with those skulls? Works for me.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> We gonna go with those skulls? Works for me.


Its up to you, the square table, and xenon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We're trying to figure out what graphic/signature/skulls go to donators. Seems that donators to RIP should have something unique...

ah, how complex all this silliness gets :laugh:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Team RIP member = Blue Skulls w/ Yellow Eyes flashing TEAM RIP

Team RIP member/donator = Shiny Blue Skulls w/ Yellow Eyes flashing TEAM RIP

Non-Team RIP member donator = Shiny Blue Skulls w/ Yellow Eyes or the green donator skulls


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

might work...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Team RIP member = 






Team RIP member/donator = 






Non-Team RIP member donator =


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im not digging the non member donator deal. they shoudl stick with dollar green skulls.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the regular green ones are for 1st teir donators only.
besides they are donating in the name of RIP.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude this is so friggin sweet!


NJ that looks awesome :nod:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think just members should have them

so many will give 1 dollars just to get skulls!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i see dannyboy


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i think the consensus so far is all members will get the skulls that nj made.

We decided since anyone can hijack our tags this will for sure let everyone know you are apart of RIP.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> but im not too sure that will be the case, it brands you as a team RIP supporter. maybe put like a 1000 post minimum on the also to make sure newer members dont just do it for that reason. i dont know. what about people like joey d' who have donated and support team RIP?


joey is on probation his chance will come soon enough..

he was suspended not to long ago so we are waiting the time he will soon be in rip.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok but it needs to be some form om minimum post count.

i strongly believe that new members (that dont know rip to well) will just give a dollar to not have to have grey skulls.

soon everyone will have them thus making it pretty watered out

just IMO


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice job guys, those skulls are awesome


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

so when are you trying out DB??


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

NEEEEVEEEERRRRRR!

I just come for the fun, not so serious in here


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> NEEEEVEEEERRRRRR!
> 
> I just come for the fun, not so serious in here


BAN?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> NEEEEVEEEERRRRRR!
> 
> I just come for the fun, not so serious in here


BAN?
[/quote]

Is DannyBoy gonna have ta choke a bitch?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you could try??

(being very e-thuggish)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yeah, just rip members get 'em. Makes sense.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

man... I really want this next ToPs....

....what daya kno?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you would say that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

njKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELSyou


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um.... what?

:laugh:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

?tahw .....mu


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yes. soon i believe ace should have already sent a list to xenon so just hold tite give him a few seconds.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

will this idea die like an ape in a room full of hand grenades or what?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um... no. I just dont want to go to Xenon with the wrong idea.

I guess I'll tell him the shiney skulls for donators.

Can I see a graphic of the non-donator RIP skulls?

Maybe we'll have a signature for donators instead...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

where do i send my cash cola again?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> where do i send my cash cola again?


The donator thread


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Have you considered making the skulls a completely different color for donors vs. non-donors? Like black skulls or something? I think they look sweet the way they are...it just took me a second to decipher the difference...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

NJ...you subtly sly sonofabitch you!!! Im wrong, youre right, Im stupid, your smart, your handsome, Im ugly...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PF go watch some friday the 13th and stfu :rasp:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wurd Blackskulls would be dope. I'd use um.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

black with crome bling! stalthy and shiny!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ehrm. how bout no?

and when was the RIP colors decided? i dont remember ..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i dont think you are getting skulls BS....
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> besides having different color skulls would make people who liked the non-donator skulls not want to donate based on the fact they didnt want the donator ones. nuff said, non-donator no shiny, donator shiny.


Dude I'll f*cking stab you with a spork.
I say if your a donating member you get whatever skulls you want of the bunch. But if your a non donator your a hoser and only get the one choice.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ok you can all not take skulls but I want my blue and yellow skulls..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> ok how bout we forget the idea and i just get rid of the skulls? seriously so much bitching about one stupid little thing, I AM THE ONLY ONE THAT EVEN MADE ANY, so make your own and see if people like that instead, im not you little skull jockey that you can lock in the closet until i come out with something you like.


thats it now you really are getting sporked.

who's bitching. don't be so sensitive there fella.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

and who are you to decide?

just give to people who want the skulls and meet the qualifications and if you dont want them than you dont get em.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i made em they should be gone now.
> 
> everyone wants to nit pick everything its just gay.


than the terrorist will win.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So what is it dude? you just don't want me to have skulls? No ones nit picking . Its called making suggestions. Isn't that what this thread was intended for?

NJ are you feeling unloved today?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dude, the PM is off to Xenon.

All RIP members get those skulls.

The donation stuff we'll figure out later.

/gives NJ some prozac


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

everybody...um... stfu?

you know you cant take BS seriously, right? Have you been watching his application process in the queasy forum?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

THOMAS LORENZ.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

anyhow....

this is cool and with 20 or so core members... this is the closest we'll come to agreeing, seriously.

/awaits Xenon's reply

/locks thread until then...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

<<<<


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ruined. this isnt a spam thread, please continue this in AQHU.

-tyrannical rex


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

IBTL!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

see last 3 pages for NJ "Dont call me Robert" Meltdown Fleming's greatest fits :rasp:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

acestro said:


> see last 3 pages for NJ "Dont call me Robert" Meltdown Fleming's greatest fits :rasp:


i edited all my posts in the last 3 pages Thomas "i like snake balls" Lorenz. this "fit" you speak of happened only on pg. 14 tho. it was not a fit though, i simply was annoyed that i was the only one who put forth an effort, met your and xenons approval, and still got complaints on the way they looked. i simply said that if anyone wanted them different they could make them themself.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mr. Fleming, all is well, no worries. You da man Robert :laugh:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/wonders if more donations will get skullz faster??


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

nope. be patient.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/should donate newayz


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

COOL LOOKING FORWARD TO THESE SKULLS...............


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol deez u so gullable!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

YES THATS ME


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

were not getting skulls


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/puts anthrax package in the mail


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> /puts anthrax package in the mail


/receives package from new york

/grows extra toe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

the website here isn't completely updated, it would be dumb to get skulls and then lose them with the next update.

I'll PM Xenon one more time to check on it...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ace, dude, skulls are dumb, period...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

but so are we


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

wwooo wwwhoooo!
Three cheers for being dumb!

Hip hip....Horray!
Hip, hip...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

downs!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

new skulls!








:down:







:down:







:down:







:down:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> new skulls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

still gotta wait.







the new skulls would slow the current set-up of pfury down even more









but when the server comes we'll be set!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> still gotta wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I want bum skulls


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Can I get a bunch of little dancing GG's?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Geis said:


> Can I get a bunch of little dancing GG's?


haha lols


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Geis said:


> Can I get a bunch of little dancing GG's?


Actually...because of this...I think I might just make those your skulls...and yours alone


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

That should get Geis some interesting PM's.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Can I get a bunch of little dancing GG's?


Actually...because of this...I think I might just make those your skulls...and yours alone








[/quote]








awesome!


----------

